# Snowboard for a wakeboarder



## Dougy (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi guys 
I'm heading over Europe for 6 weeks and plan on doing 4weeks worth of snowboarding so I'm leaning more towards buying a board ect than renting.
Just after some opinions on what boards and styles ect I should go for 
I'm a intermediate to advance wakeboarder doing all base inverts 360s ect and I pick up sports quickly.
I've never snowboarded but I don't think I will be a beginner for long.
Was thinking I should go for a intermediate or intermediate to advanced board 
I'm 5'9" 165lb my foot is 27cm normally 9.5-10us
Budget under $1000 for board bindings and boots
Cheers 
Dougy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh boy!!! This should be good! Better than cable! 
popcorn


----------



## Dougy (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha come on now


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Find a used board or one on sale. You probably have no idea what you want in a board yet, if you know three characteristics you think you'll like we can guide you. 
Get a middle of the road binding, cartels, phantoms, contact pros, etc, unless you for some reason know yoy want stiff or soft.
For boots buy them first and at a store try on a ton of sizes added models
Figure out budget based on leftover money once you buy your boots


----------



## Dougy (Aug 4, 2014)

We'll I'd say I will mostly be aiming for hitting jumps and rails, boxes ect with a bit of everything mixed in 
I've been looking at all mountain boards with mid flex around 155cm 
And been looking at 2014 boards ect that are on sale 


My biggest issue is what camber style should I go for and when the board company's say intermediate and advanced what's the difference 

I know with wakeboards my pro model board is much skatier and harder to carv and has a lot mor pop than beginner boards is it similar thing


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Dougy said:


> ... and when the board company's say intermediate and advanced what's the difference


"advanced" boards are usually more specialized. they will be better at some things but less good at other things. it just means they are intended for people that know what they want (i.e. not you :laugh. 

beginners usually start on stiff-ish camber boards because they will give you enough feedback to understand what's going on. then you can move on something more forgiving (softer and some kind of rocker or lifted edges) to help you progress (note that I'm only talking about freestyle here). advanced riders might then go back to something stiffer for more control.

some might suggest to skip the first step and get a forgiving board right away. IMO it makes it harder to learn and you'll end up with some nasty habits that will eat you up in the long run.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


Although wakeboarding is a different animal it sounds like you at least have some perspective on turn initiation. There are many other factors involved in a boards performance but in regards to camber profile more rocker=easier turning, harder to catch an edge, more of a skateboard feel. More camber=more stability, better edge hold, better carving ability and more pop. This of course is a bit of a generalization and with the different hybrid profiles available it comes down to personal preference. I'd say you're on the right track looking for a mid flex all mt freestyle board though. My preference is skewed toward camber but a few boards that would be a good fit for a beginner/intermediate and still provide plenty of opportunity to advance on would be: Yes Basic, DC Ply, Burton Process. If you like that "skatier" feeling then look to a board with rocker between your feet.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

sound like you would bea natural NoBoarder


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

This one is easy. Salomon Sabotage Snowboard 2014 | evo 156cm + Burton Mission Snowboard Bindings 2014 | evo and you are left with million for your confy boots.:thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> sound like you would bea natural NoBoarder


…You crack me the fuck up!!! :rotfl:






Of course,.. You could actually be right about that!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Dual Boards for sure, they will grow with you. A traditional one plank will hold a guy like you back.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> …You crack me the fuck up!!! :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Of course,.. You could actually be right about that!


must be the meds, i'm actually about as serious as they come


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Dual Boards for sure, they will grow with you. A traditional one plank will hold a guy like you back.


Ok! SK, now _THAT_ cracks me the fuck up!!!! :rotfl:




CassMT said:


> must be the meds, i'm actually about as serious as they come


...that's exactly why I added what I did at the end! Got to thinking, "Wakeboarder,...?" Yeah! You're right, might just be a natural "NoBoarder!" (Givin' ya prop's dude!) :thumbsup:


Then again,... Could be the meds! :dunno:


----------



## natalie (Oct 21, 2013)

Dougy said:


> I know with wakeboards my pro model board is much skatier and harder to carv and has a lot mor pop than beginner boards is it similar thing


I assume your wakeboard is a 3-stage of some sort then? I also wakeboard so I thought i'd give my two-cents on profiles even though Im not in the game of buying mens boards (for myself at least :laugh. With a cambered board, they tend to have more pop and are "harder" to carve for a beginner = 3-stage rocker wakeboard. _but_ they definitely don't have that skatey feel you get from a 3-stage, like other people have said, its more that its difficult to initiate turns and easier to catch an edge. The skatey feel from your wakeboard is comparable to how a full rocker snowboard rides. I learned on a stiff cambered board and I can't really say if it helped me not to learn bad habits or just slowed my progression because I was constantly eating shit 

I have a hybrid rocker wakeboard (ronix quarter til midnight) and its very smooth and easy to initiate turns on but still has decent pop, which I would compare loosely to a camber-rocker-camber snowboard. I have the lib tech trs which is CRC and is camber dominant. but I feel like it has great response and edge hold but still has the little bit of rocker between the feet to let me initiate turns really easily.

So I would say you might want to look into hybrid profiles, like CRC instead of full camber which might get really frustrating to you since snow doesn't edge as forgivingly or smoothly as water does


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You got this bro


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

..............


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know if it works the other way or if your skillz are as mad as mine but this is my first and only attempt at wake boarding:
http://youtu.be/cq8StNh5S7g


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You guys are harsh... 

OP, the SO is a pretty good snowboarder and had the same attitude (a board is a board, I gonna pick this up in no time) when we began kitesurfing. Big fail :laugh: (needs all my willpower to keep my trap shut oke

There's good advice in this thread, just ignore the sidetracks, it's summer, they bite every occasion


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> You guys are harsh...
> 
> OP, the SO is a pretty good snowboarder and had the same attitude (a board is a board, I gonna pick this up in no time) when we began kitesurfing. Big fail :laugh: (needs all my willpower to keep my trap shut oke
> 
> There's good advice in this thread, just ignore the sidetracks, it's summer, they bite every occasion


Are we to take that as you had much better results your first time kitesurfing? At least in your own mind?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> You guys are harsh...
> 
> OP, the SO is a pretty good snowboarder and had the same attitude (a board is a board, I gonna pick this up in no time) when we began kitesurfing. Big fail :laugh: (needs all my willpower to keep my trap shut oke
> 
> There's good advice in this thread, just ignore the sidetracks, it's summer, they bite every occasion


Hey Neni, I'm sitting on the Oregon coast watching kite boarders rip'n up small waves...looks to be great fun. Got a 66yr old friend in the ham that said he would get me started. Any recommendations of reading and etc....Lessons :icon_scratch: 

apologies for derail'in


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> ….There's good advice in this thread,* just ignore the sidetracks, it's summer, they bite every occasion*


_Neni!!! _ When did you come to view us as such harsh, mean spirited asshats? It genuinely hurts to think that's how we're seen in your eye's! :dunno:  LOL!

Sure We've been giving the OP a little bit o' guff, But it's for exactly the reasons you yourself laid out right here,…



neni said:


> You guys are harsh...
> 
> OP, the *SO is a pretty good snowboarder and had the same attitude (a board is a board, I gonna pick this up in no time) when we began kitesurfing. Big fail *:laugh: (needs all my willpower to keep my trap shut oke


This isn't the first guy to show up with the "Oh! I wake, skate, longboard, whatever so I'm confident I'll be Shredding the gnar and Hucking myself off 60 footers within a day or two!

Now the OP could just be _that_ guy! who knows? He's obviously athletic and is proficient on a wake board. But just as your hubby discovered,.. (and you found so humorous!  ) One skill does not make for a natural at the other! We're just having a little fun at the OP's apparent over confidence! Not picking on him to be mean, just hoping to introduce a little,… Humility!  

Not that we really need to! The snow will surely do that in due course. The first Scorp face plant is always an eye opener!!!! (…it's just this way, we get to tell him,"Told ya So!!!)


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> I don't know if it works the other way or if your skillz are as mad as mine but this is my first and only attempt at wake boarding:
> Wakeboarding 1st Attempt - YouTube


Murica... filming and screaming...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Hey Neni, I'm sitting on the Oregon coast watching kite boarders rip'n up small waves...looks to be great fun. Got a 66yr old friend in the ham that said he would get me started. Any recommendations of reading and etc....Lessons :icon_scratch:
> 
> apologies for derail'in


Lessons! And proper beginner gear. Advanced kites are beasts, seriously! A beginner kite will hoover tamely and forgive some odd unintended steering movements while an advanced kite would tear you limb to limb. 
The kite is your problem no 1... Best is if you have a shallow lagoon for your first hours with the kite, it's less painful being dragged through water that through sand/dirt. Had a course book but honestly, it didn't help me, maybe for the rights of way. Spend enough time exercising kite control, no worth to add the board till you can't control the kite. If you can control the kite, the board just adds naturally, as you already know the concept of using edges, transitions. It's kind of comparable to riding heavy fresh/spring slush. Mind your mouth if catching edges! Did some nice faceplant scorpions, swallowing heaps of water :laugh:
Do it, you won't regret it! 



f00bar said:


> Are we to take that as you had much better results your first time kitesurfing? At least in your own mind?


It's worse, it's official . Got the license to surf freely after the course, while he's only allowed in company of an instructor or, to cite the instructor, "if she's taking care of you". I swear, I don't poke! 
No, seriously. He did (still is, always will) wait patiently for me while snowboarding, I owe him a lot of patience :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> Murica... filming and screaming...


Litvaks... commenting on SBF when they should be paying attention in geography class... come on man you should know where England is - there is enough of your countrymen over here. And the screaming girl? She's actually Albanian.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Litvaks... commenting on SBF when they should be paying attention in geography class... come on man you should know where England is - there is enough of your countrymen over here. And the screaming girl? She's actually Albanian.


Heh heh heh :bowdown:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Litvaks... commenting on SBF when they should be paying attention in geography class... come on man you should know where England is - there is enough of your countrymen over here. And the screaming girl? She's actually Albanian.


Poor guy has been waiting a long time to be able to use "Murica" in some form of conversation. Give the fool a break. :icon_scratch:





:blink:
Lithuanian mineral water commercial


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Litvaks... commenting on SBF when they should be paying attention in geography class... come on man you should know where England is - there is enough of your countrymen over here. And the screaming girl? She's actually Albanian.


there is so much videos in youtube, where americans fail to find their country on the map, not even talking about naming any other countries, I just don't know where to begin...
Yes, I know where England is, even been there, and yes, there is a lot of lithuanians, as well as polish, romanians, arabs etc. And to say, that most part of them are shit, is to say nothing. We, who stayed in our countries, are very glad, that we are in EU now and all rubish went to UK and some to Norway


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> there is so much videos in youtube, where americans fail to find their country on the map, not even talking about naming any other countries, I just don't know where to begin...
> Yes, I know where England is, even been there, and yes, there is a lot of lithuanians, as well as polish, romanians, arabs etc. And to say, that most part of them are shit, is to say nothing. *We, who stayed in our countries, are very glad, that we are in EU now and all rubish went to UK and some to Norway*


Once again,... A typical kosie post!
:includeme: oke: :ass:


...and speaking on behalf of all other nations? We're thankful you decided to stay in yours as well! :rotfl:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Dougy said:


> We'll I'd say I will mostly be aiming for hitting jumps and rails, boxes ect with a bit of everything mixed in


The only thing you should plan on hitting at this point is your face, knees and ass on the snow. Prepare for that for the first few days (yes you may pick it up a little quicker than some), and then worry about learning to turn.

Biggest thing you need is a board that fits, and isn't too stiff or soft. The advice to pickup a used board first is good advice. Something mid-range like a Burton Custom would be good... pick something that you're in the middle of the weight range for.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*fuck wikipedia*

this is going great, love learning about new racial bents. like when my czech buddy went off about gypsies.

OPs new favorite corner of the internet no doubt too busy reading to reply.

is lithuania a country? I have a friend who is like half lithuanian but that just means hes like from vampire country right? hes like half german half transylvanian. fuck. did chomps google lithuanian insults or is there like a low-class kozie meth infestation in SE MI.....inquiring minds want to know.

honestly when I learned all the countries in 7th grade it was ussr and shit, europe was like france, germanyx2 and ussr....

just can't keep up, i mean I will immigrate there if they have work and snow or waves but sorry.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> this is going great, love learning about new racial bents. like when my czech buddy went off about gypsies.
> 
> OPs new favorite corner of the internet no doubt too busy reading to reply.
> 
> ...


This just shows how "well" you and most part of your nation is educated. Bravo :eusa_clap: 

europe map in different years. Europe 1985 map on Scratch France, germany x2, USSR, yeah right :thumbsup:

have a good laugh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5I4oY7zj-w https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_pw8duzGUg


----------



## Dougy (Aug 4, 2014)

poutanen said:


> The only thing you should plan on hitting at this point is your face, knees and ass on the snow. Prepare for that for the first few days (yes you may pick it up a little quicker than some), and then worry about learning to turn.
> 
> Biggest thing you need is a board that fits, and isn't too stiff or soft. The advice to pickup a used board first is good advice. Something mid-range like a Burton Custom would be good... pick something that you're in the middle of the weight range for.


Haha oh don't worry mate I don't plan on being anything to flash my mate who I'm going Europe with his cousin is an instructor so will be doing a few days with him at the start and going there for 6 weeks and plan on doing 4weeks worth of boarding just chasing the snow all over Europe. 

I was looking at those dc ply boards before. think I've figured out what I'm going to get just over $1000 for board boots bindings jacket pants ect the hole lot


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*cool beans*



kosmoz said:


> This just shows how "well" you and most part of your nation is educated. Bravo :eusa_clap:
> 
> europe map in different years. Europe 1985 map on Scratch France, germany x2, USSR, yeah right :thumbsup:
> 
> have a good laugh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5I4oY7zj-w https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_pw8duzGUg


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> is lithuania a country? I have a friend who is like half lithuanian but that just means hes like from vampire country right? hes like half german half transylvanian. fuck. did chomps google lithuanian insults or is there like a low-class kozie meth infestation in SE MI.....inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> honestly when I learned all the countries in 7th grade it was ussr and shit, europe was like france, germanyx2 and ussr....


Haha, well played, that bait was bitten 


Kos, you may like to let off steam over here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/off-topic-general-discussion/76866-countries-clich-s.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


>


OK! So now we know why Kosie's so angry! Those Lithuanian chicks are some _Ugly_, Hairy, Flat chested bitches!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

That dude is one miserable Russian.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

kosmoz said:


> We, who stayed in our countries, are very glad, that we are in EU now and all rubish went to UK and some to Norway


You are glad to be a part of the EU? You guys didn't like regulating your own economy? I predict the same fate as Ireland. Stoked to be a part of the gang until the economic anal fisting starts. Then you get to walk home in shit stained acid wash jeans with tears running down your cheeks. Shouldn't be as bad as Greece since you guys do have some sort of work ethic (not to mention that you guys work for peanuts). 

Anyway, ehem, fucking summertime. Wakeboarding transition to snowboarding, uhhh, I'm just here for the shit talking.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> You are glad to be a part of the EU? You guys didn't like regulating your own economy? I predict the same fate as Ireland. Stoked to be a part of the gang until the economic anal fisting starts. Then you get to walk home in shit stained acid wash jeans with tears running down your cheeks. Shouldn't be as bad as Greece since you guys do have some sort of work ethic (not to mention that you guys work for peanuts).
> 
> Anyway, ehem, fucking summertime. Wakeboarding transition to snowboarding, uhhh, I'm just here for the shit talking.


You would be surprised how everything went up after we made lt to EU. Shit people emigrated, more business opurtunities and so much money for different projects directly from EU funds. Not so happy about national currency change, which will be from 2015, but let it be. 
At the moment country is ruled by people who still remember ussr, coruption, stealing etc. Some yeara from now, when people, who didnt live in ussr will take it over, everything will be allright. 
Ireland had different problems, just like greece, spain, they should be happy to be in eu because without it they would go default.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

EU: no downsides for caravan nation.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> EU: no downsides for caravan nation.


Look where we are, where we have been, what neighbours are and what foreign policy they have. EU or Russia, only two ways  Lithiania is not an island or continent, it's not isolated and on the edge of EU.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*you look! look at my luxurious rolls of luxury!*



kosmoz said:


> Look where we are, where we have been, what neighbours are and what foreign policy they have. EU or Russia, only two ways  Lithiania is not an island or continent, it's not isolated and on the edge of EU.


sorry busy eating pizza


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> sorry busy eating pizza


Dont forget tu flush it with diet coke


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kosmoz said:


>


Hahaha, fuckin' awesome.:notworthy:

That's America.:cheer::cheer:Goooo team.:cheer::handy:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> sorry busy eating pizza


Hahaha, I knew that was you.

wooooooooooo wooooooooooooooooo


Show us your titties

yewwwwwwwwwwwwwww yewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


TT


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> is lithuania a country? I have a friend who is like half lithuanian but that just means hes like from vampire country right? hes like half german half transylvanian. fuck. did chomps google lithuanian insults or is there like a low-class kozie meth infestation in SE MI.....inquiring minds want to know.


Lithuania is a real country, Transylvania is a region of Romania, which is to say that never ever confuse Romanians with Romanies... They get the real hump with that...

It is very hard to keep up with the shifts over here and where people are form and who is even in the EU... But who cares... Anyone that wants to be in the EU is just plain crazy anyway...!!!

Back to the OP

Whatever you choose, you will soon want something different anyway, so don't stress so much, buy a decent well rated board and bindings, get boots fitted properly, and go have some fun...!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Lithuania is a real country, Transylvania is a region of Romania, which is to say that never ever confuse Romanians with Romanies... They get the real hump with that...
> 
> It is very hard to keep up with the shifts over here and where people are form and who is even in the EU... But who cares... Anyone that wants to be in the EU is just plain crazy anyway...!!!
> 
> ...


your experience is based on... living in USA, which exploits prety much rest of the world, and norway, which has oil and cheap electricity from Hydro power plants... ofcourse, it does not mean that Norway gov is somehow not doing a great job, they are doing excellent, wish we had these guys out here, but starting point is not the same in any means. We have some advantages and exclusivity, on which welfare coulb be built, but we are not doing that because of mentality in government.

Just because of threat of russia we better be in not so perfect EU than in russian ass hole.

Before WW2 lithuania was even wealthier than Denmark, it's a fact, but Russia occupied our country, as well as Latvia, Estonia etc. and everything has changed. 50 years under iron curtain, prosecution of big minds and wealthy people did it's toll...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> your experience is based on... living in USA, which exploits prety much rest of the world, and norway, which has oil and cheap electricity from Hydro power plants... ofcourse, it does not mean that Norway gov is somehow not doing a great job, they are doing excellent, wish we had these guys out here, but starting point is not the same in any means. We have some advantages and exclusivity, on which welfare coulb be built, but we are not doing that because of mentality in government.
> 
> Just because of threat of russia we better be in not so perfect EU than in russian ass hole.
> 
> Before WW2 lithuania was even wealthier than Denmark, it's a fact, but Russia occupied our country, as well as Latvia, Estonia etc. and everything has changed. 50 years under iron curtain, prosecution of big minds and wealthy people did it's toll...


Obviously your country, family and friends have been through a lot over the years. Something most of us 'Mericans will never be able to understand. You have also made it clear your disdain for American foreign policy. And the 'Mericans you see posted all over the internet. With that said you seem to have learned to communicate using english quite well. Your attitude is not making you any friends. You seem to have done well enough for yourself to learn the joys of snowboarding. Well, that's why this forum is here, to communally enjoy snowboarding together. Just because you hate the perception of America you've learned about, doesn't mean you come here and blast everybody with your bitterness and hatred. Let it go and be part of the community. There are plenty of good people that are part of this forum, Americans or not. Most people don't get enough world history during school to understand the awful things that happened to your countrymen over the years. But your not the only one. Some have it good, others don't. Not everybody in America stands behind the exploitation of other countries. I for one disagree with plenty of decisions our country makes, but how would you know that? The system is corrupt, no matter where you go money and power rules.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Obviously your country, family and friends have been through a lot over the years. Something most of us 'Mericans will never be able to understand. You have also made it clear your disdain for American foreign policy. And the 'Mericans you see posted all over the internet. With that said you seem to have learned to communicate using english quite well. Your attitude is not making you any friends. You seem to have done well enough for yourself to learn the joys of snowboarding. Well, that's why this forum is here, to communally enjoy snowboarding together. Just because you hate the perception of America you've learned about, doesn't mean you come here and blast everybody with your bitterness and hatred. Let it go and be part of the community. There are plenty of good people that are part of this forum, Americans or not. Most people don't get enough world history during school to understand the awful things that happened to your countrymen over the years. But your not the only one. Some have it good, others don't. Not everybody in America stands behind the exploitation of other countries. I for one disagree with plenty of decisions our country makes, but how would you know that? The system is corrupt, no matter where you go money and power rules.


^This^

There's a reason we no longer have a "Politics" section on this forum!
If you're here to share the stoke of snowboarding? Welcome. If you're here to bitch about "The Ugly American?" 

Fuck Off!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Obviously your country, family and friends have been through a lot over the years. Something most of us 'Mericans will never be able to understand. You have also made it clear your disdain for American foreign policy. And the 'Mericans you see posted all over the internet. With that said you seem to have learned to communicate using english quite well. Your attitude is not making you any friends. You seem to have done well enough for yourself to learn the joys of snowboarding. Well, that's why this forum is here, to communally enjoy snowboarding together. Just because you hate the perception of America you've learned about, doesn't mean you come here and blast everybody with your bitterness and hatred. Let it go and be part of the community. There are plenty of good people that are part of this forum, Americans or not. Most people don't get enough world history during school to understand the awful things that happened to your countrymen over the years. But your not the only one. Some have it good, others don't. Not everybody in America stands behind the exploitation of other countries. I for one disagree with plenty of decisions our country makes, but how would you know that? The system is corrupt, no matter where you go money and power rules.


well, it's not that I hate all americans or some big part of them, it's very far from that, I don't have problems with any race either, but if some bitch has some nationality issues - let's bring them on, baby  

Rich countries exploit poor ones like some CEO exploits cashiers and other unqualified employees, it's natural. 

In lithuania like 80% of population knows at least one foreign language and ~55 % two foreign languages. And we have the fastest internet in the world, we have good IT specialists and our welfare should be built on that or at least try to do that, but we still not doing it. Our medical students and engineers are very desired in every rich country, like Germany, Norway, Sweden, Denmark etc. 

What i see wrong is that some kind of factory worker in Norway earns more than highest qualification surgeon or top tier manager or CEO in Lithuania. Ofcourse, it has a lot of to do with our businessmans, who wants a return of at least 20% so they are not investing in technologies and paying low wages but step by step it is changing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Obviously your country, family and friends have been through a lot over the years. Something most of us 'Mericans will never be able to understand. You have also made it clear your disdain for American foreign policy. And the 'Mericans you see posted all over the internet. With that said you seem to have learned to communicate using english quite well. Your attitude is not making you any friends. You seem to have done well enough for yourself to learn the joys of snowboarding. Well, that's why this forum is here, to communally enjoy snowboarding together. Just because you hate the perception of America you've learned about, doesn't mean you come here and blast everybody with your bitterness and hatred. Let it go and be part of the community. There are plenty of good people that are part of this forum, Americans or not. Most people don't get enough world history during school to understand the awful things that happened to your countrymen over the years. But your not the only one. Some have it good, others don't. Not everybody in America stands behind the exploitation of other countries. I for one disagree with plenty of decisions our country makes, but how would you know that? The system is corrupt, no matter where you go money and power rules.


Well spoken :eusa_clap:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> your experience is based on... living in USA, which exploits prety much rest of the world, and norway, which has oil and cheap electricity from Hydro power plants... ofcourse, it does not mean that Norway gov is somehow not doing a great job, they are doing excellent, wish we had these guys out here, but starting point is not the same in any means. We have some advantages and exclusivity, on which welfare coulb be built, but we are not doing that because of mentality in government.


My experience is based on what...???

I have never lived in the USA, in fact i have never even visited the Country...!!! I am BRITISH, and now live in Norway, because i choose to...! And yes we have an excellent Government (NOT) there is no such thing... They do the best they can, but you can't please all the people all the time...!!!

The difference is, Norway does not allow all of the EU's shit in just because they are in the EU... Oh hold on... We are NOT in the EU...!!! And never will be... Fore precisely that reason... The norwegians don't want every scrounger, low life, criminal in there country... So they only allow people who have something to offer the country and limited refugees... They are also very strict when it comes to this...

As for how rich your country was, clearly it was not that rich, or it was very badly run, or they would still be rich...! Like Norway is...  Hehe


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> The difference is, Norway does not allow all of the EU's shit in just because they are in the EU... Oh hold on... We are NOT in the EU...!!! And never will be... Fore precisely that reason... The norwegians don't want every scrounger, low life, criminal in there country... So they only allow people who have something to offer the country and limited refugees... They are also very strict when it comes to this...
> 
> As for how rich your country was, clearly it was not that rich, or it was very badly run, or they would still be rich...! Like Norway is...  Hehe


Difference is Norway has a lot of energy resourses, country is well managed, it, like no other country, has budget surplus, almost socialism is there, but in a good way. It's the same with people, everybody with money could pretend smart, start businesses, invest and only total idiots with very few managing skills and utopian plans could end up in shit, just like Russia, which has a lot of energy resources and smart people, but corruption, bad management and it is what it is.

You should remember, that Lithuania was ocupied after WW2. Country was exploited, rich and smart people, even teachers, were sent by trains to siberia and very few returned. All that USSR mentality was partly taken over and we are still managed by government, who lived in ussr by that time rules and habits is hard to break of. PLUS we're are still in the zone of Russia interests and lobbyists, some politicians are doing everything, that country did not integrated to Europe. 

Estonia broke of these habits faster than Lithuania and Latvia and they are growing fast, but nothing of this would have happened without EU funds and free market between EU countries.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Difference is Norway has a lot of energy resourses, country is well managed, it, like no other country, has budget surplus, almost socialism is there, but in a good way. It's the same with people, everybody with money could pretend smart, start businesses, invest and only total idiots with very few managing skills and utopian plans could end up in shit, just like Russia, which has a lot of energy resources and smart people, but corruption, bad management and it is what it is.
> 
> You should remember, that Lithuania was ocupied after WW2. Country was exploited, rich and smart people, even teachers, were sent by trains to siberia and very few returned. All that USSR mentality was partly taken over and we are still managed by government, who lived in ussr by that time rules and habits is hard to break of. PLUS we're are still in the zone of Russia interests and lobbyists, some politicians are doing everything, that country did not integrated to Europe.
> 
> Estonia broke of these habits faster than Lithuania and Latvia and they are growing fast, but nothing of this would have happened without EU funds and free market between EU countries.


*SNOWBOARDING!!!! * 

This is a forum for discussing _SNOWBOARDING!_ FFS let it go! I don't give a flyin' Fuck about the EU, Estonia, latvia, whateverthefuck-via!!! Go find a political forum to hash this shit out! JEEBUZ CHRIPES! 

Looks like OP's long gone! :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> *SNOWBOARDING!!!! *
> 
> This is a forum for discussing _SNOWBOARDING!_ FFS let it go! I don't give a flyin' Fuck about the EU, Estonia, latvia, whateverthefuck-via!!! Go find a political forum to hash this shit out! JEEBUZ CHRIPES!
> 
> Looks like OP's long gone! :dunno:


+1

Besides, everyone knows that Canada and Finland are the best places in the worls...


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Besides, everyone knows that Canada and Finland are the best places in the worls...


this is very true. everybody knows that.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> +1
> 
> Besides, everyone knows that Canada and Finland are the best places in the worls...





td.1000 said:


> this is very true. everybody knows that.


They make pretty good syrup!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> They make pretty good syrup!


Pancakes and reindeer, what more could the world want?!? :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

td.1000 said:


> this is very true. everybody knows that.


I like square-shouldered bearded men in lumberjack :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I like square-shouldered bearded men in lumberjack :thumbsup:


....with the Scott's brogue! Don't forget the Scottish brogue!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ....with the Scott's brogue! Don't forget the Scottish brogue!


Really? I imagined Timberland boots . 
I'd take a Scottish accent tho!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> I like square-shouldered bearded men in lumberjack :thumbsup:


I'm out. I've never been in a lumberjack in my life.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I like square-shouldered bearded men in lumberjack :thumbsup:


Found this just for you neni dear,…


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Really? I imagined Timberland boots .
> I'd take a Scottish accent tho!


My buddy and I had a quick log splitting contest on the Canada Day long weekend... Him with his heavy American axe, my with my sharp Finnish axe. 

I think at some point we put on fake UK accents too!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The only axe you should ever buy...!!!

Vipukirves Web Store

They are awesome, make chopping firewood so simple...!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> The only axe you should ever buy...!!!
> 
> Vipukirves Web Store
> 
> They are awesome, make chopping firewood so simple...!!!


Those are the weirdest looking things I've ever seen! :blink: Not even sure what or how the one thing would even work to split a log. What purpose does the odd little off center knob serve on the one,.. I guess it's an Axe? :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Those are the weirdest looking things I've ever seen! :blink: Not even sure what or how the one thing would even work to split a log. What purpose does the odd little off center knob serve on the one,.. I guess it's an Axe? :dunno:


Heard great things about these (they're of course Finnish which means they must be good!)

The off centre bit actually twists the axe head once you've entered the wood, so more energy goes to pushing the pieces away from each other (i.e. splitting it), and less is spent trying to drive an axe head down to the ground.

I just use a Fiskars/Gerber axe with a fibreglass handle. It's lighter than most large splitting axes, but the metal is good, and I keep it SHARP. Spend less energy that way swinging a heavy blunt object.

Edit: Here's the axe I use, love the thing. It's sharp! www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-and-Yard-Care/Products/Axes-and-Striking-Tools/Splitting-Axes/X25-Splitting-Axe-28


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

This must be some kind of new record of # derails/page in a thread. 

I tried surfing this summer for the first time. And let me tell you this: snowboarding is _easy_ in comparison!

To OP (who's left this sorry place already): Try many boots. Buy boots. Loan rest of gear.

/thread


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> I tried surfing this summer for the first time. And let me tell you this: snowboarding is _easy_ in comparison!


how were the waves, how did you do, what kind of board did you ride, did you have a friend or lesson, where did you go hope:LITHUANIA)?!?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> how were the waves, how did you do, what kind of board did you ride, did you have a friend or lesson, where did you go hope:LITHUANIA)?!?


Sorry SK, this isn't going to lead anywhere near to where you're hoping for. 

Surfing: The waves were mostly beginner friendly; I went for a one-week instructed camp in Portugal; the instructor was awesome; I used two different 8 ft soft top longboards with a slight rocker; by the end of the week I was able to stand, ride, (barely) walk on the board, and (barely) turn.

Snowboarding: Went to local hills with my girfriend who's an intermedate rider.  Then to Trysil in Norway, then a one-week instructed camp in Val Thorens (Alps) before hitting Trysil again. Started out on a Burton Blunt rocker board, now I ride a BSOD. I've been riding for a total of 23 days and I charge reds, and I can manage blacks without serious problems.

Snowboarding is _really easy_ in comparison to surfing.

Or we could just reduce the whole thing to the following: In one case you're trying to stand on water. In the other case you're trying to stand on snow. Which one do you _think_ is going to be easier?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Sorry SK, this isn't going to lead anywhere near to where you're hoping for.
> 
> Surfing: The waves were mostly beginner friendly; I went for a one-week instructed camp in Portugal; the instructor was awesome; I used two different 8 ft soft top longboards with a slight rocker; by the end of the week I was able to stand, ride, (barely) walk on the board, and (barely) turn.
> 
> ...


There's a place in Portugal called Supertubos. It's a beach break that barrels so hard and round you can just about fit a car inside. Every year the ASP has a contest over there, and to my fortune of working at night I can watch every minute of the pros shredding that wave. When the swell gets big its insane to watch those guys. I surfed all most of my life, almost daily for 22 years. I gave it up to snowboard. I love that I don't have to sit in a lineup of crowded wave hungry dudes to score a few waves a day anymore. I ride empty 5 minute righthanders all the way to the lift. I rarely miss surfing. Right now I miss it. Its a 4hr drive to the Or coast. Congrats on getting to surf! Surfing is an amazing sport, and if you can surf where there are few people and good waves, life is good. Viva Mexico! Viva Portugal!

Supertubos


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*thx for the clip!*



ridinbend said:


> There's a place in Portugal called Supertubos. It's a beach break that barrels so hard and round you can just about fit a car inside. Every year the ASP has a contest over there, and to my fortune of working at night I can watch every minute of the pros shredding that wave. When the swell gets big its insane to watch those guys. I surfed all most of my life, almost daily for 22 years. I gave it up to snowboard. I love that I don't have to sit in a lineup of crowded wave hungry dudes to score a few waves a day anymore. I ride empty 5 minute righthanders all the way to the lift. I rarely miss surfing. Right now I miss it. Its a 4hr drive to the Or coast. Congrats on getting to surf! Surfing is an amazing sport, and if you can surf where there are few people and good waves, life is good. Viva Mexico! Viva Portugal!
> 
> Supertubos


it took me a long time to not miss surfing really bad. I still miss the fuck out of it but the mountains are rad.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> it took me a long time to not miss surfing really bad. I still miss the fuck out of it but the mountains are rad.


I grew up in San Clemente, and got really burned out on the crowds. I only miss it when its hot during the summer and I cant get out of town, otherwise I still love the mountains all four seasons. Where'd you surf?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I love that I don't have to sit in a lineup of crowded wave hungry dudes to score a few waves a day anymore. I ride empty 5 minute righthanders all the way to the lift. I rarely miss surfing. Right now I miss it. Its a 4hr drive to the Or coast. Congrats on getting to surf! Surfing is an amazing sport, and if you can surf where there are few people and good waves, life is good. Viva Mexico! Viva Portugal!


Thank you! Yeah, I think the main problem with surfing is that the input/output ratio isn't quite what it should be. Paddlepaddlepaddlepaddlepaddle, swallow water, paddlepaddlepaddlepaddle, wait....wait for it...and then MAYBE you'll catch a good wave or you fuck up and fall immediately and then you still have to paddlepaddlepaddlepaddle... Killed me. Apart from that it was absolutely awesome.

I was in Vale Figueiras at the south Algarve coast. Great place but unfortunately a major storm this winted destroyed most of the coast, sweeping almost all of the sand out into the ocean. Mostly rocks left. Has become very crowded now. Sad to see.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> This must be some kind of new record of # derails/page in a thread.


Summer...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Summer...


:laugh:
....aaaand! Not a very serious thread to begin with. Those that seem to start with borderline trolls or in which OP could/should have easily done some research? Since the OP's question wasn't taken all that serious, the responses go hither, tither, and yon!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Btw, have you guys seen the short clips from San Diego Wave House that Terje's been posting lately? Would be pretty neat to have one of those in your backyard. ^^


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Anticrobotic said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I think the main problem with surfing is that the input/output ratio isn't quite what it should be. Paddlepaddlepaddlepaddlepaddle, swallow water, paddlepaddlepaddlepaddle, wait....wait for it...and then MAYBE you'll catch a good wave or you fuck up and fall immediately and then you still have to paddlepaddlepaddlepaddle... Killed me. Apart from that it was absolutely awesome.


Agreed, it's fun but a lot of work for the actual ride time you get.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I like this one, this is a shitty copy though. 
There is a much clearer copy out there.
At about the 30sec mark it gets intense.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=





TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I grew up in San Clemente, and got really burned out on the crowds. I only miss it when its hot during the summer and I cant get out of town, otherwise I still love the mountains all four seasons. Where'd you surf?


I surfed in santa barbara and the surrounding area for high school and college, as well as my last 2 years of high school I got to surf in the Philippines (where I grew up), which was really cool adventure style shit.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Viva Portugal! 
Wave @3min


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So what do you think the OP got?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> So what do you think the OP got?


Probably aiming at kitesurfing huge waves on doal boards in Kasachstan


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

F1EA said:


> So what do you think the OP got?


Hey hey now, let's stick on topic. After all, this thread is all about surfing.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Heard great things about these (they're of course Finnish which means they must be good!)
> 
> The off centre bit actually twists the axe head once you've entered the wood, so more energy goes to pushing the pieces away from each other (i.e. splitting it), and less is spent trying to drive an axe head down to the ground.
> 
> ...


First year cutting wood and I bought the fiskars a few weeks ago and the thing is sweet. Also bought myself a chainsaw. Cut down my first tree this weekend. Cutting and splitting wood is therapeutic. I really like it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> First year cutting wood and I bought the fiskars a few weeks ago and the thing is sweet. Also bought myself a chainsaw. Cut down my first tree this weekend. Cutting and splitting wood is therapeutic. I really like it.


Good show! My new house has a wood fireplace, and I'm in the process of building a wood storage box out of scrap wood I had laying around. Then I'll have to buy some wood! Next year I hope to go into the bush and cut and split one myself...

Not exactly sure on the laws around here as far as cutting down trees goes. Probably have to find a farmer/landowner who wants their lot cleared and do it that way.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Wonder how it turned out for OP.:embarrased1:


----------

